# Fellow expat explorers, read this!



## MrSteve (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey expats,

Im new to bangkok - 3weeks - and although there is more than enough to do Im the kind of guy that enjoys company of others when I set out on my little adventures and I was wondering where a good place to meet other expats of similar social/economic status would be?

My interests are rock climbing (very hard to find in Bangkok!!), diving, nature/wildlife, live music, art and generally exploring this great city.

I work 8-5 week days so I'm limited to nights and weekends but Im really wanting to get out and explore a bit and would like to have some friends to do that with.

If you have any ideas or are looking for contacts yourself please let me know!!

My name is Steve, I'm 33, Australian, single and keen to explore thailand and the surrounding countries. 

Cheers,
S.


----------

